# Drive from Calgary to Kalispell



## janej (Jan 15, 2011)

I am planning our trip to the Canadian Rockies this July.  Our return flight will leave Kalispell around 2pm on July 10.  Then I found out that the Calgary Stampede starts on July 8.  I made a hotel reservation at Calgary for the night of the 8h.  But I don't think we can stay in Calgary for the night of the 9th.  Is there a good midpoint to stay between Calgary and Kalispell?  I'd like to spend most of the day in Calgary and drive 2-3 hours in the evening.


----------



## BevL (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you decided which route you're taking? Fort MacLeod is about two hours south but it's a pretty small community, no hotel chains there, I don't believe.

Cardston is south of that, even smaller.  You could route over to Pincher Creek which has a Super 8 and Ramada but I don't think that's the best way to go.

Lethbridge would be the biggest centre down there but it's 30 miles east of where you want to go, so backtracking.

I haven't lived in Alberta for a while but the towns down there are pretty small.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 15, 2011)

You could drive south from Calgary and then west to Fernie BC which is about a 3hr drive. There is many choices of places to stay there. You would be more than half way so it should be easy to make a 2PM flight.

Lynn


----------



## janej (Jan 15, 2011)

Bev and Lynn,

Thank you both for your suggestions.  I checked out Fort MacLeod and Fernie.  Both locations are perfect for a stop without adding any additional time to the trip.  It is hard to tell road condition from the map.  Should I pick one over the other for easier night time driving?  

Jane


----------



## LynnW (Jan 15, 2011)

janej said:


> Bev and Lynn,
> 
> Thank you both for your suggestions.  I checked out Fort MacLeod and Fernie.  Both locations are perfect for a stop without adding any additional time to the trip.  It is hard to tell road condition from the map.  Should I pick one over the other for easier night time driving?
> 
> Jane



Jane remember the days here are long in July so it will be light quite late. What time would you be leaving Calgary? The quickest route to Kallispell is to go west on highway 22X and then south on highway 22 to highway 3 west. This will get you to Fernie in about 3 hrs. The roads are good but not divided highways although there are passing lanes. Going through Fort Macleod is further but is freeway until you turn west on highway 3. We drive to Kalispell often when we go to Meadow Lake and we always take highway 22.

Lynn


----------



## BevL (Jan 15, 2011)

Definitely would defer to Lynn's local advice other than to add I expect that the roads she mentions are likely basically two lane undivided highways with intermittent passing lanes.

I mean no offence but that can be a bit of a new driving experience if you're used to driving on only freeways or city streets.

But actual sunset won't be until well after 9:00 p.m. at that time of year, I'd think.  And I think it would be a more interesting drive to Fernie than Ft. Macleod.


----------



## janej (Jan 15, 2011)

LynnW said:


> Jane remember the days here are long in July so it will be light quite late. What time would you be leaving Calgary? The quickest route to Kallispell is to go west on highway 22X and then south on highway 22 to highway 3 west. This will get you to Fernie in about 3 hrs. The roads are good but not divided highways although there are passing lanes. Going through Fort Macleod is further but is freeway until you turn west on highway 3. We drive to Kalispell often when we go to Meadow Lake and we always take highway 22.
> 
> Lynn



Lynn,

Is this the way your recommend.  I tried to create the route with Google map and it tells me it will take 3 hours and 59 minutes to get the Fernie.  We'd like to spend most of the day at the Stampede and just leave in time for us to arrive at our stop point before 10pm.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes that is the route. I should have taken into consideration the drive from Stampede Park to the turn off onto Spruce Meadows Drive (highway 22X). We live in the southwest part of the city so it is 3 hrs from our house. If you don't want to drive all the way to Fernie there are other places to stay along this route which is called the Crowsnest Pass. You could try Blairmore or Sparwood which both have hotels and restaurants. Of course you would be looking at a little bit longer drive to Kallispell.

Lynn


----------



## janej (Jan 17, 2011)

Lynn,

Thanks a lot for verify the route.  Google map actually suggested this route which is 25 minutes shorter.  Will you check and see if it is a better way for me to go from Calgory to Fernie?

How long does it take for you to get to Meadow Lake?  I found it available for one night with RCI points.  I am considering the other option of going all the way to Meadow Lake and relax for half a day at the resort on our last day.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 18, 2011)

Both routes look pretty well the same to me as there is only one way to go. Once you get on Macleod Trail S you have to take 22X west to 22 south and then onto highway 3. If you are leaving Stampede Park during rush hour the traffic will be bad on Macleod Trail. In fact Calgary traffic is always bad especially during the Stampede. I would suggest if you are planning on going that you don't leave the Stampede until 6:00pm and only drive as far as Blairmore Coleman or Sparwood.  Meadow Lake is in Columbia Falls which is north of Kalispell on highway 2 and the airport is in between.

Lynn


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with Lynn that highway 22 is the way to go.  It is also an extremely scenic route.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 31, 2011)

Would I follow the driving suggestion here to get from Calgary to Whitefish, MT?

We fly in very late on June 30 and will pick up a rental car in the morning back at the airport. So many off site places are closed due to July 1st being Canada Day! Just my luck  .

One off site place was open and had the best rate - but it was a Budget location. Luckily I checked with them (which I almost didn't!  ) and their rental program is NOT cross border friendly at all. So I cancelled them today and went back to Dollar, which is a bit higher but has a good cross border policy. I shudder to think what would have happened if I hadn't double checked on Budget's policy - I just never thought they'd be so different from another rental agency in their general class. Lesson learned and a bullet dodged.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 31, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> Would I follow the driving suggestion here to get from Calgary to Whitefish, MT?
> 
> We fly in very late on June 30 and will pick up a rental car in the morning back at the airport. So many off site places are closed due to July 1st being Canada Day! Just my luck  .
> 
> One off site place was open and had the best rate - but it was a Budget location. Luckily I checked with them (which I almost didn't!  ) and their rental program is NOT cross border friendly at all. So I cancelled them today and went back to Dollar, which is a bit higher but has a good cross border policy. I shudder to think what would have happened if I hadn't double checked on Budget's policy - I just never thought they'd be so different from another rental agency in their general class. Lesson learned and a bullet dodged.



Yes follow the same driving instructions. You go through Whitefish on the way to Kalispell.

Lynn


----------

